# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > Solidoodle Forum >  SD press Power supply - xbox PSu replacement ?

## userksh

hi, hope you can help me
My SD press power supply just died, I ask solidoodle but the dont have and I really need it , I read that a xbox power supply will work. The issue i have is I dont have a clue about the wiring, I attaching pictures of the cuts a I made (xbox and press power supply) , any reccomendation? As far as I know, the yellow wires on the xbox are the 12 V , but it has 4 (3 thick 1 thin) and 1 black is GND (but also has 3 thick 1 thin)  I´ll appreciate any help.

----------


## angellina

Hi.got solution.??sae prob!!!

----------

